
Teladoc to Buy Livongo - gen220
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-05/teladoc-to-buy-livongo-for-18-5-billion-as-care-goes-virtual
======
gen220
It's interesting to see mergers like this. Two companies with strong investor
support, strong products that are not, prima facie, synergistic to the degree
that a merger makes sense.

Curious to know if there are any people here on HN that work at or around
these companies, who care to share their sentiments regarding the deal? Or,
any healthech industry pundits that care to speculate on the _why_ question?

